# Rockets get 54th pick from Orlando!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.insidehoops.com/pick-rockets-magic-062807.shtml

Just for cash considerations, gotta love that. The pick originally belongs to the Cavs, so that's why its a late first rounder.

Will be interesting who we pick up with this pick....


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/pick-rockets-magic-062807.shtml
> 
> Just for cash considerations, gotta love that. The pick originally belongs to the Cavs, so that's why its a late first rounder.
> 
> Will be interesting who we pick up with this pick....



Late 2nd Rounder.

I doubt our pick there will be anything more than health insurance.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

My first guess is another foreign player to leave in Europe a little longer for development. 

The other guess is Carl Landry.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice, lets draft Greg Oden, wait, nvm. 
This doesn't make much sense to me. But oh well, couldn't hurt.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, one never knows what Morey has in his buhrain!

We could pack this with #26 and Alston/Head for a higher pick (15-20?) and another player...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Maybe we could buy a whole block of second round picks and them all away to get into the 10 to 15 range.:biggrin: 

Houston trades picks 50 thru 60 for #11.:cheers: 

KIDDING! - Before anyone thinks I'm serious.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Meh. Doesn't hurt to have another pick just for cash.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Who would we get with the 54th pick??


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder what we will do with the 54th pick...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

lets draft someone tall enough to ride on a roller coaster this time.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Lmao!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

and we waste it on a douche like newley.. i've watched him play and his terrible


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

^ douche that is awesome


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> and we waste it on a douche like newley.. i've watched him play and his terrible


are you kidding me ive seen the guy play live (while tearing it up against the team i follow) and he can get to the basket at will, needs to work on FT's and strength for the NBA game, but give him a couple of years and he'll be better than Spanoulis and Lucas at least.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ive seen him play live too.. i go to hawks games and that dude sucks some major ***. his so one dimensional player. ball hog.. not that great of a shooter and this is in the NBL.. one of the least respectable leagues in the world


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I doubt Newbie will play in the NBA next season...most aliens spend another year, either playing in their own country again, or in the NBDL.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> My first guess is another foreign player to leave in Europe a little longer for development.
> 
> The other guess is Carl Landry.



I know.. its not cool to quote myself... but was I right??  We ended up with foreign player to leave in... Australia for a while. And we ended up with Carl Landry.

I rule!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I know.. its not cool to quote myself... but was I right??  We ended up with foreign player to leave in... Australia for a while. And we ended up with Carl Landry.
> 
> I rule!


Braggart, much? Just Joshing, HayesFan!

You must have been a Rox contact during the draft...what are you keeping from us?!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HAHA I wish I could be in the war room!!!  

I really like Carl Landry (and I HATE Big Ten schools!! So the fact that I was watching him at all in college is an enigma) He's a blue collar worker, so of course I like him.


----------

